

Tindie Launches Open Designs and Kickbacks for Open Source Hardware - mpox
http://blog.tindie.com/tindie-launches-open-designs-and-kickbacks.html

======
emilepetrone
Thanks for posting! Arduino just covered it as well:

"Fueling the Hardware Revolution with Tindie"

[http://blog.arduino.cc/2013/07/31/fueling-the-hardware-
revol...](http://blog.arduino.cc/2013/07/31/fueling-the-hardware-revolution-
with-tindie/)

------
generj
I'm happy that improvements to original products can be made while still
monetarily acknowledging the original authors.

This is a great idea, much as Tindie itself was a great idea. I hope it's
successful.

